# Drone



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Any drone experts on HT?

Any thoughts on this?

https://store.dji.com/product/mavic-air?vid=38961


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

HDRider said:


> Any thoughts on this?


I try not to look at that stuff too much.
I have more than enough expensive hobbies as it is.

Amazon has lots of different models and packages from that company though:
https://www.amazon.com/s?k=mavic&ref=nb_sb_noss_2


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I try not to look at that stuff too much.
> I have more than enough expensive hobbies as it is.
> 
> Amazon has lots of different models and packages from that company though:
> https://www.amazon.com/s?k=mavic&ref=nb_sb_noss_2


An overwhelming number of models and packages. 

That one is kind of new, and as much as you can trust them, the reviewers like it.

I don't know what it is missing that I might want.

I was hoping someone on here messed with drones.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

HDRider said:


> I was hoping someone on here messed with drones.


I shot one down once, does that count?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

muleskinner2 said:


> I shot one down once, does that count?


I assume that was some much needed target practice outside our borders.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

HDRider said:


> I assume that was some much needed target practice outside our borders.


I have no clear recollection of the exact location.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

I have a Autel drone....I like it a lot, but its also 4 years old so it way out of date as far as the new drones go. The one you are looking at looks good. One suggestion, go with the red one. It is VERY hard to see a white or black one when you get up high or if you crash it. Mine is orange and if I happen to crash, it is also easy to find.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Is it reasonable to paint it


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

muleskinner2 said:


> I have no clear recollection of the exact location.


Living where I live the thought of someone taking a shot is a real possibility. After you made your comment I did some Googling.

It is a federal offense to shoot down a drone.


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

HDRider said:


> Living where I live the thought of someone taking a shot is a real possibility. After you made your comment I did some Googling.
> 
> It is a federal offense to shoot down a drone.


While it is technically illegal because of the federal aviations wide definition of a drone, a study found over 80% of cases are dismissed and charges dropped in the cases of shooting down hobby aircraft being used within the airspace of private property. We had two different real estate agents in here get their drones blowed out of the sky for taking pictures of the neighbors property. Both cases dismissed. If a done is close enough to your house you can hit it with a shotgun, that should constitute trespassing. And many judges see it in that manner. At that distance you can watch my wife or daughter in the bathroom or dressing in their bedroom. So I would smoke one in a second if need be.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Vahomesteaders said:


> While it is technically illegal because of the federal aviations wide definition of a drone, a study found over 80% of cases are dismissed and charges dropped in the cases of shooting down hobby aircraft being used within the airspace of private property. We had two different real estate agents in here get their drones blowed out of the sky for taking pictures of the neighbors property. Both cases dismissed. If a done is close enough to your house you can hit it with a shotgun, that should constitute trespassing. And many judges see it in that manner. At that distance you can watch my wife or daughter in the bathroom or dressing in their bedroom. So I would *smoke one in a second* if need be.


I understand that reaction.

My guess is if it were a federal or state drone, you'd see different court results.


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

So far all the Mavic models have been well liked.

I really hadn’t heard much if the Air model, what is different about it?

The Mavic 2 Pro is top notch, long range and high quality camera.

The new Mavic Mini is a cheap fun hobby version but still useful.

The Mavic Zoom has a zoom camera, but it’s not as good a camera as the 2 Pro has so I’m not sure why one would get the zoom.

What does the Air have different, where does it fit in the lineup?


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

I don't know anything about drones, except that a friend of a friend has one, plus he has a certificate or license to fly one. Does anyone know about that? Is it required?


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

You need a very minimal registration to legally fly a drone the size we are talking about here. If you are out in the country not bothering anything not sure who is going to check up on you.

In 3 years or so things will get much more complicated, the powers that be have come up with a very complicated and invasive set of rules that will basically end hobby drone flying. They figure it will take about 3 years to put in place.

After that, only big business and the govt will be able to get through the licensing and fees to fly one.

So if you want to, do it now, before it’s taken away from you.

Paul


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

anniew said:


> Does anyone know about that? Is it required?


The need for a license is dependent on the size of the drone and what it will be used for.
They are regulated by both the FAA and state laws.


----------

